# Silicon tits or natural



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/women/02040...-name_page.html

ANYONE AGREE WITH THIS??


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fake, real, dont matter to me long as there are there


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

if my wife decided to remove hers, i would take as many pictures of them as possable and probably find my self down the road with a bottle of brandy looking over the photo album crying like a little bitch.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

If i can squeeze em there real enuff for me


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Dont matter to me either


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Caremn better keep hers! She smokin hot!!!!


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> fake, real, dont matter to me long as there are there


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Real all the way. If you want fake go buy a blow up doll.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

BIG REAL BOOBS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Real tig old Bitties!!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i've felt fake ones.. they feel alright...

but I have to go with the real ones..if i had to choose


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Liquid said:


> if my wife decided to remove hers, i would take as many pictures of them as possable and probably find my self down the road with a bottle of brandy looking over the photo album crying like a little bitch.


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG (Apr 28, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Caremn better keep hers! She smokin hot!!!!










yea she is


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fake tits with small nipples please~

if your nipple is the size of a f*cking pizza.. please have something done about it!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Fake tits with small nipples please~
> 
> if your nipple is the size of a f*cking pizza.. please have something done about it!


 you're insane

I LOVE huge nipples


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Fake tits with small nipples please~
> 
> if your nipple is the size of a f*cking pizza.. please have something done about it!


 I think we need to have a sticky titled "peacocks quotes". This guy is just so funny!
He dont like hair, or pizza nipples, or ugly fat chicks.....lol.
Peacock....u made my day.

Tracey


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > Fake tits with small nipples please~
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> Peacock....u made my day.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Well i dont really Care Im an

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Man

but prefer Real


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

it dont matter as long as they nice n perky


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

pamonster said:


> BIG REAL BOOBS!!!!!!!!


 The only problem with these are the fact that the nips are usually huge.
Which I think is gross








And by the time they are 30 they look like oranges in socks.
ewwwww!


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

> Real all the way. If you want fake go buy a blow up doll.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> And by the time they are 30 they look like oranges in socks.










nice way of putting it lol. I don't mind breast implats (don't know anyone with them though). Nothing wrong with them aslong as they look natural and aren't too big.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

gotta be real main. gotta be.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

its simple as this... if the chick is young... then her natural boobs will look good...

but when she gets older... IMPLANTS ARE A MUST to look good!

I hope my wife decides to get implants later...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I hope my wife decides to get implants later...


 I hope your wife gets implants too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope my wife decides to get implants later...
> ...












i know you had good intentions with that...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 the best


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)




----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

ok u asked for it

Don't ban me for this THEY want em.








?
Or







?

Picture removed for nudity.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

?








?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

?








?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I think


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Or








?








?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hers leg muscles are to fuckin hige, and i dont care for any of the chicks you posted


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Is that better?


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Hell at least shes natural









Link removed for nudity


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it might be the angle but the left one looks biger than the right


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it might be the angle but the left one looks biger than the right





















(the chick in the lepard print)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

the only chicks with big natural boobs are FAT!!!

implants are HOT...!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> the only chicks with big natural boobs are FAT!!!
> 
> implants are HOT...!!!










no way


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

delirium said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > BIG REAL BOOBS!!!!!!!!
> ...


 Um unless they are like beyond belief big than that would happen. I am happy with my size and they are too real .


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> the only chicks with big natural boobs are FAT!!!
> 
> implants are HOT...!!!


I beg to differ I am petite and skinny and 38 dd so bite your tongue dumbass. And no pics only one guy gets to see them.:rasp:
by the way click on my name and you will see me and my beautiful one.


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > the only chicks with big natural boobs are FAT!!!
> ...


 im glad that one guy is me


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

naw the one guy is in the pic with me
you wish homeboy!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

By the way if a women has silicon titties when she is 80 they will be the only things a float the rest will be all saggy wtf ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## r0d1mus (Jul 5, 2004)

pcrose said:


> naw the one guy is in the pic with me
> you wish homeboy!


 a guy has to dream... right


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> By the way if a women has silicon titties when she is 80 they will be the only things a float the rest will be all saggy wtf ewwwwwwwwww


 Yup I agree









basketball in a fishing net


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like natural....more than a mouthful is wasteful


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yep most guys dream, and ya nice relation with the basketball thing hahaha


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

pcrose said:


> By the way if a women has silicon titties when she is 80 they will be the only things a float the rest will be all saggy wtf ewwwwwwwwww


 Nah, they wouldn't be that bad...
As the muscle tone deminishes, the plants would fall a little bit.
There is no way they will stay in the same place they were put after 30 years have passed. They aren't super glued to the rib cage or anything


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

sick


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Hell at least shes natural
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Someone please disable or edit this link out. It's violation of rules and unpleasant!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope my wife decides to get implants later...
> ...


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

that milkshake crap is the nastiest thing I have ever seen for sure. also, when your 80 your tits look nasty and no one in their right mind is looking anyways. I definately say get the boob job

bryan


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Someone please disable or edit this link out. It's violation of rules and unpleasant!


Thats just nasty!









But any breasts are nice.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Link removed. That was sick


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i like them real

and why does the first women pic showing nipples


----------



## sourbugs (Aug 10, 2004)

IMO, it really depends on the surgeon









Bigger is Better, but there IS a limit. Some of those pics are not very attractive at all.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

never felt fake but ive seen plenty id have to go with real


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Mr_redbelly said:


> ok u asked for it
> 
> Don't ban me for this THEY want em.
> 
> ...


 omfg





























hot chick


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Link removed. That was sick


 Thank you so much Ms. Natt. I didn't want anyone else to experience that.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I hit up a south american dance club this weekend with one of my work associates... all the crazy foreigners convinced me to get down. It was a good time. My coworker does have some ridiculous fake boobs.. pretty much perfect, but they are so round that i think i prefer the real deal.


----------



## Fox (Apr 21, 2004)

ew, how can you want anything but natural?

i mean...ok, if a girl is _severely_ lacking in the breast department, i can understand....but all the fake boobs i've seen were *so* fake looking....like a big balloon with skin stretched over it. *shudder* i'm perfectly happy with mine....but then, i'm sporting dd's, so i've never felt the need to mess with a good thing.

[edit] *wince* did i just resurrect this topic? oops...that's what you get for shopping in the "last click" department...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

this is rediculous


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

> "There are moments when I think it's kind of silly and I wish I would've just stayed natural."


As people grow old, they feel the need of feeling safer cause they're closer to death..
breast implants is an operation you don't do to your safe, this is why they regret it..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Fake are awesome if not overdone. I don't really care whether they are fake or real, as long as they are firm and perky.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, i'm not ashamed to say this... i'm 18, i've got 38D's that haven't drooped at all (and to quote my boyfriend 'but they're just so... cute and perky!')... but when I turn 35? my birthday present to myself will be a lift. not implants... but a lift. I think every woman should have one before she's 40 unless she's blessed with those magical breasts that don't sag.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay, i'm not ashamed to say this... i'm 18, i've got 38D's that haven't drooped at all (and to quote my boyfriend 'but they're just so... cute and perky!')... but when I turn 35? my birthday present to myself will be a lift. not implants... but a lift. I think every woman should have one before she's 40 unless she's blessed with those magical breasts that don't sag.


 you have a boyfriend


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > the only chicks with big natural boobs are FAT!!!
> ...


 i hope you are not the person in the pix in your gallery... NO DD there! more like A+ or B- sized

and BTW .... EWWWWW!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > okay, i'm not ashamed to say this... i'm 18, i've got 38D's that haven't drooped at all (and to quote my boyfriend 'but they're just so... cute and perky!')... but when I turn 35? my birthday present to myself will be a lift. not implants... but a lift. I think every woman should have one before she's 40 unless she's blessed with those magical breasts that don't sag.
> ...


Yeah, I do. He lives in Long Island, NY and I live in Indiana, PA.... To say the least its not the most ideal relationship right now- there have been quite a few fights about it.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Tinkerbelle said:
> ...


 i'd sad to hear that.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 oh yeah. lol. i can see the deep regret in your smilies.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

they were to chee you up..honest.

Is this you? Do you have ny clearer pics?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

they're posted in the mugshots thingie, on page 66 or so.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> they're posted in the mugshots thingie, on page 66 or so.










You just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> more like A+ or B- sized


You need to learn about bra sizes if your going to start telling people what they have and what they dont have. There is no such thing as an A*+* or B*-* cup. They only come in letters


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

eep, ms. nat I don't want to go against you here- but some bra companies make almost b's and full c's and the like (for a better fit). but yeah, they really aren't done that way usually (or as +/-). you're either an honest to god A, B, C, D, DD, etc. in Victoria's Secret I am a 38D so I consider that a very reliable measurement because they're very consistant with their sizing.

gee wolf, are you hitting on me or something?


----------

